# Ad on Yahoo Email Printouts ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............When I printout an Email from yahoo there are small , rectangular ads in the upper left hand corner on the printout ! Is anyone else having this same thing happen to them ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Well , I down loaded Ad Bloc Plus and it killed those stupid ads ! I down loaded an Email from my attorney that was a legal document and Yahoo was putting those ads on it when I printed it out ! Fixed that too . , fordy:thumb:


----------

